# تصليح ecu شاحنات المرسيدس (اكتروس)



## abass123 (26 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو مساعدتي في فهم خلل موجود في ecu لسيارات الأكتروس و كيف استطيع اصلاح الخلل او ما هية الحلول لتعليم كيفية فحص كمبيوتر الشاحنة 
هذا و لي منكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## eng_ams02 (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*Actros mb2 diagnosis*

لابد من توفر جهاز يسمي star diagnosis(هو عبارة عن جهاز كومبيوتر خاص به مجموعة من البرامج للكشف علي السيارة وتحديد العطل )
وللتعامل مع الجهاز والسيارة ككل لابد من معرفة مكونات و وظائف كل جزء في السيارة حيث يوجد 
17 كومبيوتر في السيارة لكل منها وظيفة خاصة
واقترح لك ان تطلب من مورد السيارة ان يوفر لك تدريب وستجد ان الموضوع شيق جدا


----------



## deaham (4 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم الى الاخوه الخبراء من يرشدني كيف اعير صبابات محرك الاكتروس (الفيلس او الفيلير) ولكم التقدير


----------



## ksmksam (6 يونيو 2010)

شوف منتدى السيارات


----------



## المهندس فنون (6 يونيو 2010)

تاععاتاالااا


----------



## samelbc (11 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ارجو مساعدتي في كيفيت تنظيم البخاخات (الانجكترات) اكتروس ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والاحترام


----------



## ArifShakir (9 ديسمبر 2010)

أرجو من الأعضاء الكرام شرح ما هو التعريف الفني عندما نقول اكتروس إم بي 1 أو إم بي 2 أو إم بي 3 السؤال: ما هو الفرق بين كل منهم ومتى نعرف ان الشاحنة الفلانية اكتروس هي ام بي 1 او 2 او 3 ؟ شاكرا لكم حسن تعاونكم


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (9 ديسمبر 2010)

الإخوة
رجاء الذهاب لمنتدى السيارات فهذا تخصصهم و شكرا


----------

